
What does transparency buy you? - turoczy
http://www.crashdev.com/2012/03/what-does-transparency-buy-you.html
======
TWSS
Thanks for posting this, Rick.

Chris's advice is predicated on having a good relationship with your
investors. That's not always the case. If a CEO is hesitant to invest in
transparent communication with investors/advisors/board, it might be
worthwhile to ask him or her why not. If it's solely a case of lost
opportunity cost, there are plenty of tips here on how to minimize that. But
if it's a deeper issue, that deserves to be explored, too.

